# Spikes Tactical vs Daniel Defense? please help me decide



## Jriss138 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello I am not new to the AR platform but I never really thought of actually owning one until now (they remind me of work haha) For some reason now I have the bug to own one. I have the option of buying either a Spikes Tactical ST-15 16" M4 LE Carbine ST-15 16 M4 LE Carbine [STR5025-M4S] - $865.95 : Spikes Tactical
Or a DANIEL DEFENSE M4 CARBINE, V2
https://danieldefense.com/rifles/daniel-defense-m4-carbine-v2.html
I can get the Spikes for around $830 with about a one month wait and I do have a Knights Armament quad rail that I would put on it. Or I could buy the Daniel Defense right now for around $1200 that is in stock at my local gun shop. Both are in my budget. I know the DD is quite a bit more but I don't mind paying more for quality. I don't however want to pay more for a name. I know the DD has a cold hammer forged barrel and includes the quad rail. What are your thoughts? I'd appreciate the input very much.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

IMO, it depends on why you want the gun and how you plan to use it, or more specifically, what attributes are most important. I don't own either brand but Spikes and DD both have excellent reputations and DD is supposed to be top notch. Personally, I assembled a DelTon kit (for $600) and it's been 100% to date. If you want an ordinary mil-spec AR or carbine there are many options. Lowers depend almost entirely on parts quality. Assembling uppers involves more skill to get the barrel extension right (headspace) and to align the front sight with the upper. Uppers usually come assembled so you want that done right.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I know the Daniel Defense is highly rated by the 'tactical' types, but I use my AR for varmint hunting, so not a lot of 'high rate of fire' type shooting. So, I went with a Rock River complete flat top lower receiver, with National Match trigger, and a DPMS complete upper in the 20" heavy barrel stainless steel. It is a .5 MOA shooter with my hand loaded ammo and I shoot sub-two inch groups at 300 yards. 

Most who want AR's don't want them for this type of shooting, but if you do, this combo or a straight RRA setup or DPMS setup will serve you well, I think. However, if you intend to use it hard, you may want some of the military type options.


----------



## Jriss138 (Jun 19, 2012)

OK, so it seems like DD is the way to go. What about the Daniel Defense M4 Carbine, XVEZ? Daniel Defense M4 Carbine, XV EZ [DA-20017] - $1,149.95 : Western Sport Online
It is spec'd more closely to the Spikes except it has a drop in 2 piece rail system included. It does not have the free floating quadrail that the DD has in my original post. But I can get this one for a lower price new. The local gun shop has one of these too and they are discontinued so wants its gone its gone. I don't think I need free float rails anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally like piston rifles. However, if I ever got a DI AR15, I'd get the Daniel Defense... I keep being tempted by them everytime I go into my local range/gunstore...


----------



## Jriss138 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just put money down on a DDMV7! Picking it up Tuesday! This journey for an AR took some twists and turns but I think it ended up with a better ending than the one I had planned haha. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

After alot of research I'm of the opinion a DD AR is a good deal for the price, rest assured you are not paying for just a name.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

In my case, the irony is that I really didn't want the "black rifle". I didn't like the assault-rifle image and I wanted a more powerful round. But when I looked at reliability, maintainability, parts availability, ammo availability, ergonomics, and of course function and cost, there wasn't any competition. Even with the gritty trigger, a mil-spec AR is really hard to beat.


----------

